# ricezione, ricevimento



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Secondo vari dizionari _ricezione e ricevimento _sono sinonimi. Nonostante ciò vorrei chiedervi, quale dei due termini si utilizza/preferisce quando p.e. uno vuole sapere se il suo messaggio (o lettera o qualsiasi altra cosa) sia arrivato al destinatario. Per esempio:

"Confermami la _ricezione _del mio ultimo messaggio"
"Confermami il _ricevimento _del mio ultimo messaggio"

Eventualmente, qual è la differenza?


Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Starless74

francisgranada said:


> "Confermami la _ricezione _del mio ultimo messaggio"
> "Confermami il _ricevimento _[...] del mio ultimo messaggio"


[...] _Ricevimento_ in questo senso non è errato ma, personalmente, lo userei più per la consegna di merci che per lettere o messaggi.
Attendi altri pareri.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Secondo vari dizionari _ricezione e ricevimento _sono sinonimi.


In generale è vero, ma nell'uso ciascuno di questi termini si è 'specializzato'.  D'accordo con quanto dice Starless, aggiungo che ad es. presso und Ditta il ''Ricevimento -merci'' è il reparto di magazzino - con relativo ufficio - che si occupa di ricevere le merci.
Poi (come di sicuro già saprai) quando tu arrivi in un albergo il primo luogo in cui devi recarti è la Ricezione, mentre le persone che organizzano in casa propria un trattenimento - danzante o meno -  ''dànno un ricevimento'' (questa terminologia tradizionale oggigiorno suona un po' antiquata..).
Esistono anche altri usi 'specializzati' dei termini ricezione e ricevimento. Penso che tu ne possa trovare esempi nei buoni dizionari.


----------



## alberto_sgro

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Secondo vari dizionari _ricezione e ricevimento _sono sinonimi. Nonostante ciò vorrei chiedervi, quale dei due termini si utilizza/preferisce quando p.e. uno vuole sapere se il suo messaggio (o lettera o qualsiasi altra cosa) sia arrivato al destinatario. Per esempio:
> 
> "Confermami la _ricezione _del mio ultimo messaggio"
> "Confermami il _ricevimento _del mio ultimo messaggio"
> 
> Eventualmente, qual è la differenza?
> 
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.



Il termine "Ricevimento" è spesso utilizzato quando si accolgono persone in occasioni istituzionali. Ad esempio, non direi mai "Oggi ho ricevuto mia madre in casa" (nel senso che mia madre è venuta a farmi visita ed io l'ho accolta dentro). Invece, quando vado a scuola ogni quattro mesi per discutere l'andamento di mio figlio con i suoi professori, il termine che si usa è "Ricevimento" docenti.

Di conseguenza, il termine "Ricezione" è usato quando si ricevono cose materiali o astratte (come nel tuo esempio sul messaggio), ad esempio:

Boss: "Ehi Nick, voglio quella presentazione pronta per lunedì"- Nick: "Ricevuto".

Mentre il termine ricevimento si usa per accogliere in maniera "istituzionale" le persone.

Io: "Oggi ho partecipato al ricevimento docenti. Sai che tuo nipote è davvero bravo in matematica, mamma?"


----------



## ohbice

Userei _*ricevere *_per il messaggio in questione.


----------



## Starless74

alberto_sgro said:


> il termine "Ricezione" è usato quando si ricevono cose materiali o astratte (come nel tuo esempio sul messaggio), ad esempio:
> Boss: "Ehi Nick, voglio quella presentazione pronta per lunedì"
> Nick: "Ricevuto".


Per chiarezza di chi visitasse la discussione in seguito, _ricezione_ nel tuo esempio non c'è; 
in teoria, la risposta: "Ricevuto!" può indicare tanto una "ricezione" quanto un "ricevimento",
che sono appunto i due termini della questione originaria (per la quale, rimando alle risposte precedenti).


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Userei _*ricevere *_per il messaggio in questione.


Ma se non sbaglio la domanda era: ricevimento o ricezione? Entrambi i sostantivi hanno a che fare con _ricevere_.


----------



## ohbice

Perdonami Bearded, hai ragione. 
Volevo dire che io scriverei "Confermami di avere ricevuto il messaggio".


----------



## bearded

Nulla da perdonare!  



ohbice said:


> io scriverei "Confermami di avere ricevuto il messaggio".


Maniera elegante di eludere la domanda.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io direi che la maggior parte dei madrelingua (come dimostrano tutte le repliche fino ad ora) userebbe il termine "ricezione" per un messaggio e "ricevimento" come sinonimo di accoglienza, nonostante la definizione del dizionario ammetta entrambi.
Come sempre poi ci sono gli originali/bastian contrari che fanno l'opposto per principio, ma statisticamente contano poco.


----------



## ohbice

francisgranada said:


> Scondo vari dizionari _ricezione e ricevimento _sono sinonimi. Nonostante ciò vorrei chiedervi, quale dei due termini si utilizza/preferisce quando p.e. uno vuole sapere se il suo messaggio (o lettera o qualsiasi altra cosa) sia arrivato al destinatario.


Io non userei nessuno dei due termini indicati. 
Se proprio fossi obbligato a usare uno dei due direi che sono sinonimi, dunque nel contesto dato userei indifferentemente o l'uno o l'altro.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ohbice said:


> Io non userei nessuno dei due termini indicati.


Certo che esiste un'alternativa, un giro di parole ("Confermami di avere ricevuto il messaggio") ma non è quello il punto.
I tre principali gestori di telefonia mobile italiani, per esempio, parlano tutti di "*ricezione* dei messaggi".


----------



## ohbice

Paul, lo ripeto: con tutto il rispetto per le società di telefonia, la mia opinione umilissima è che le due frasi del post di apertura sono ugualmente comprensibili e praticamente indistinguibili l'una dall'altra. 
Diversi commenti si sono soffermati su contesti che richiedono ora l'uno ora l'altro dei termini ricezione e ricevimento, ma il contesto dell'o. p. non giustifica, secondo me, il dovere preferire l'uno all'altro


----------



## lemure libero

Mi pare di cogliere una lieve sfumatura tra le frasi,


francisgranada said:


> "Confermami la _ricezione _del mio ultimo messaggio"
> "Confermami il _ricevimento _del mio ultimo messaggio"


se con la prima mi accerto che il tuo dispositivo/la rete abbiano fatto il loro lavoro, nella seguente chiedo se tu lo abbia verificato.
Mi sembra che la distinzione sia dovuta, oltre all'oggetto del ricevere, a chi o cosa lo riceve (se riferito a _un messaggio_); si addice a un mezzo di comunicazione la ricezione e a una persona il ricevimento, se non è un giocatore di football.
Non si può negare che poi i lemmi siano sinonimi se ciò che mi preme sapere è se puoi leggere quello che ti ho mandato


----------



## Pietruzzo

Nel contesto originale non userei nessuno dei due termini. (le alternative sono state già proposte). Per il resto, similmente a @lemure libero, vedo in "ricezione" un valore più generale rispetto a "ricevimento".
Es.
La ricezione dei messaggi è gratuita.
Al ricevimento di un messaggio è associato un suono.


----------



## francisgranada

lemure libero said:


> ..... con la prima mi accerto che il tuo dispositivo/la rete abbiano fatto il loro lavoro,


Infatti, è questo il contesto concreto della mia domanda, cioè voglio sapere se "il mio messaggio è arrivato a te".



lemure libero said:


> .... nella seguente chiedo se tu lo abbia verificato.


Forse intuisco che cosa vuoi dire, ma la verificazione del "_ricevimento personale _" non è  praticamente la stessa cosa che la verificazione della "_ricezione fattica_"? ....  Come posso verificare "il ricevimento" se non verifico se il messaggio l'ho "ottenuto fisicamente"? .....

Se sotto il termine "verificare" intendi qualcosa tipo "_accettare _o _leggere" _, allora non userei né _ricezione _né _ricevimento_, ma la domanda la formulerei diversamente, p.e. "Confermami se hai letto / accettato  il mio messaggio", ecc.

(non so se mi spiego e se io ti abbia capito bene ....)


----------



## Starless74

lemure libero said:


> se con la prima mi accerto che il tuo dispositivo/la rete abbiano fatto il loro lavoro, nella seguente chiedo se tu lo abbia verificato.


Nel secondo caso, parlerei semplicemente di lettura. 
Non mi risulta questa distinzione semantica, peraltro applicabile solo alla messaggistica elettronica; 
se ho spedito una raccomandata e l'avviso di _ricevimento_ (...) mi torna firmato, non ha importanza se il destinatario l'abbia effettivamente aperta e/o letta.


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> La ricezione dei messaggi è gratuita.
> Al ricevimento di un messaggio è associato un suono.


Ho capito. Anzi, intuitivamente, questo mi pare anche logico, visto l'uso delle desinenze -_ione  _e  -_mento _in generale in italiano (non è una regola, ovviamente).  Cioè, il termine _ricezione _tende ad aver un senso "generale/astratto", mentre _ricevimento _è "pù concreto".




bearded said:


> In generale è vero, ma nell'uso ciascuno di questi termini si è 'specializzato'.


Sì, finalmente era questo il motivo della mia domanda (non sapevo quale si preferisse nel mio esempio concreto).



Starless74 said:


> Nel secondo caso, parlerei semplicemente di lettura.


Esatto.


----------

